# Poll: Impact of R15



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Will your experience with the R15 impact when/if you will buy an HR20?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Absolutely! I now know that D* will release a product before it's ready for market.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted no, because I do not have HD, and have no plans to obtain it in the forseeable future. By the time (if ever) I go to HD, the HR20 will either be "refined and workng" or obsolete.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I voted no, because I do not have HD, and have no plans to obtain it in the forseeable future. By the time (if ever) I go to HD, the HR20 will either be "refined and workng" or obsolete.
> 
> Carl


Good point. I guess my response is more to the effect that the R15 would affect my decision to purchase any other D* product.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Experience with the R15 lets me know to wait on the HR20. My HR10 is working fine and I just jumped on the free HR10 bandwagon for my second. I get OTA HD fine so I'll be sticking with my HR10's until national channels go up on MPEG4. Then I'll take a serious look at the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... how should I answer?

Yes, the R15 has an impact for me on the HR20...
I want to get the HR20, as I want a consistant UI accross all the units in the house. (for one of many reasons)

So do I answer yes... since it is impacting me to purchase the unit (Since I am now used to the UI of the R15)
Or do I answer no... as I think the intent of the poll was the reverse (is it going to impact you NOT to purcahse the unit)


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely yes. I will stay about as far away from any future hardware offerings that D* produces. My experience with the R15 was not a good one, and if I stay with D* after 2010, I'll treat it like Windows 95 and try to find a generation or two older piece of hardware or something.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... how should I answer?
> 
> Yes, the R15 has an impact for me on the HR20...
> I want to get the HR20, as I want a consistant UI accross all the units in the house. (for one of many reasons)
> ...


I would say your experience has not changed when you will buy the HR20.

Of course, I don't know how you really felt, but I assume your position has always been to get the HR20 as quickly as you could.

Your desire to have a consistent UI may reinforce that decision, but I wouldn't say the timing of your purchase, or the certainty of that purchase has changes significantly enough for this admittedly overlysimplistic poll.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SamRoza said:


> Absolutely yes. I will stay about as far away from any D* product as I possibly can.


So you are here... why?

Because indirectly, this forum is a "product" of DirecTV
In the sense that without their products, this forum wouldn't be here..


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Earl, I've clarified myself for you.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

SamRoza said:


> Absolutely yes. I will stay about as far away from any future hardware offerings that D* produces. My experience with the R15 was not a good one, and if I stay with D* after 2010, I'll treat it like Windows 95 and try to find a generation or two older piece of hardware or something.


So you are going to buy hardware that is old because you had a bad experience with one pice of hardware?

By chance are you still running DOS on every machine or a WYSE Terminal? I mean if you have nothing to add to a post but to say stay away and you will never use D* hardware then I question the point of even posting or for that fact even staying with the company.

Those who live in the past are destined to be left in the past, they are very old words that hold much weight.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Those who live in the past are destined to be left in the past, they are very old words that hold much weight.


On the other hand...

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
--George Santayana


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> On the other hand...
> 
> "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
> --George Santayana


I was waiting for someone to say that one :lol:


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

It won't me. I have had a GREAT experiance with my R15's.(2 of them) Never miss recordings or need reset. I will get a HR20 as soon as I can.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that one :lol:


I like to be first!


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

You will of course excuse me, Clint, if I take exception with the idea that anyone who isn't an early adopter of DirecTV's new experiment, or that anyone who decides to be cautious in the future with DirecTV hardware offerings is a complete luddite, living in the dark ages and might as well be on A/B switch local cable.

There was a question in this poll. I answered honestly-I think the R15 sucks and DirecTV should be ashamed. In return, I've gotten two snarky comments from moderators. That sucks almost as much.

Sam


----------



## TrippM (Feb 18, 2006)

SamRoza said:


> There was a question in this poll. I answered honestly-I think the R15 sucks and DirecTV should be ashamed.
> Sam


I agree with you 100% Sam!


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Poll: Impact of R15 *

For many folks, I think it would depend on the height from which you dropped it.


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

The poll says: "Will your experience with the R15 impact when/if you will buy the HR20?"

It doesn't ask if it will impact you positively or negatively.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

jcfolk said:


> The poll says: "Will your experience with the R15 impact when/if you will buy the HR20?"
> 
> It doesn't ask if it will impact you positively or negatively.


True, i admit it was overly simplistic..my bad.

it reflects the bias of the poll taker...again my bad

"Did your bout with e-coli affect whether you will eat raw hamburger?"
I guess if you enjoyed the e-coli it could be positive....

Once the HR20 is released, i will rephrase with better more accurate poll

oh wow....just noticed I was upgraded(?) from "All-Star" to "Legend"........Talk about false claims!!!!!!


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I have been contemplating getting an HDTV before football season starts and take advantage of the SuperFan package along with my yearly NFL Package, but wanted to wait until the new HD DVR came out because I don't want the old one and then the new one comes out a month later and I'm stuck with the old one. I have become used to the idiosyncracies of the R-15 so if the new DVR is going to run on the same software then I'll get one once I get the new HDTV, but when is it scheduled for release?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> I have been contemplating getting an HDTV before football season starts and take advantage of the SuperFan package along with my yearly NFL Package, but wanted to wait until the new HD DVR came out because I don't want the old one and then the new one comes out a month later and I'm stuck with the old one. I have become used to the idiosyncracies of the R-15 so if the new DVR is going to run on the same software then I'll get one once I get the new HDTV, but when is it scheduled for release?


I don't know about a release date, but as for being "stuck" you're only stuck in that you paid for it. You can always switch.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

The R15's performance is ok but I hope with the HR20 performance is improved.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Craiger said:


> The R15's performance is ok...


Well, that's certainly debateable.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm still in my comfy chair Earl told me to sit in while I wait for dual live buffers. That is the only thing that would keep me from making the jump when they come out.


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I'm still in my comfy chair Earl told me to sit in while I wait for dual live buffers. That is the only thing that would keep me from making the jump when they come out.


Don't sit too long you might get stuck. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tfederov said:


> I'm still in my comfy chair Earl told me to sit in while I wait for dual live buffers. That is the only thing that would keep me from making the jump when they come out.


At least someone is listening...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

When the next gen MPEG4 HD DVR is released that is when I am going to make my decision to either stay with DirecTV or look elsewhere for HD.

I cant get HD thru DirecTV now as my location but they told me their new MPEG4 signal would be at a different location so I may receive it. I dont know if I can even get HD thru Dish either because of my location so my only choice may be cable.

I am getting tired of having a HD TV with no HD signal.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> At least someone is listening...


Apparently it ain't DIRECTV!!


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm really not sure at this point what I will do..all I know is that D* has been delaying the release of the HR20-700 for going on a year...in october, I was told it would be out in the spring, then again was told the summer, now the fall...I think they notice what is happening with the R15 so they are trying to get all the bugs worked out before the release...and I don't think they would delay the release just to delay it...there are too many of us out here that want an HD DVR that is compatable with the MPEG4 locals...on the other hand, my HR10-250 is great and I get OTA HD locals better than I get my standard def locals fromt he satellite..


----------

